# any1 using vifa ne19's?



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

curious about thes little tweeters, just too many different materials to chose from, titanium, silk, alum and anodized alum........... any1 tried any of these? or better, compared them?


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

corcraft said:


> curious about thes little tweeters, just too many different materials to chose from, titanium, silk, alum and anodized alum........... any1 tried any of these? or better, compared them?


I'm running the NE19 VTA 04's 3/4" aluminum domes in the upper door panels of my small SUV. 

They replaced my alpine SPR 60C tweeters, which had great vocal midrange but were too bright and harsh. The problem with the alpines is that the crossover module seems to promote the distortion and harshness when they are attenuated by 2 to 6 db. 

So far I really like the vifa NE 19, they are smooth and not too distorted but I feel like I can do better- 
something with the bright vocal midrange of the alpines with a smoother, less harsh high end like the vifas, the best of both if you will. Still, the NEs are better than the alpine type r's. 

BTW, i read the reviews at zaph audio- and his take is that the dome material among the NE tweeters, e.g. aluminum, titanium, etc. does not significantly alter their sound characteristics.


----------

